# بالصوت والصورة شرح كيف يتم تركيب ( شحط ) أنواع Bearing المختلفة وانواع ال Bearing



## م/يوسف (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام والذى يعتبر احد ركائز اطالة عمر المعدة
وزيادة عدد ساعات التشغيل بالمعدة وهو كيف يتم تركيب bearing
بالطريقة الصحيحة والسليمة التى تعمل على زيادة
life time for bearing
لعله يكون به استفادة للجميع وشكراااااااااااااااا
وهذا هو رابط التحميل
http://arabsh.com/s1ayys8gxwzi.html
:15:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .

جاري التحميل والاطلاع .

البغدادي


----------



## سيد القوافى (6 نوفمبر 2008)

احسنت بارك الله فيك
ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد عبدلله (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## فاتح روما (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*thanks*

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## zorro_eng_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## fmharfoush (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## ميكانييكا (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## عمر-2 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## مهندس قناوى (16 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد ومفيد شكراااااااااااا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااا*​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جـــــــــــاري التحميل .................

جزاك الله كـــل خير


----------



## رضا الشاهد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## اسلاماسلام (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا عموما لا باس به


----------



## مساعد فني (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ممتاز 
جاري التحميل أخي


----------



## م احمد خلف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس قناوى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

gooooooood


----------



## الفارس الملثم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حلمى السعيد (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omdaa52 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمار سلمان رشيد (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي جاري التحميل


----------



## توتونونو (10 ديسمبر 2008)

التحميل لا يكتمل , أريد وصلة أخري


----------



## عمووور المصري (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## fmharfoush (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## ايمن حمزه (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس 

لكن ارجو رفع الملف علي موقع تحميل اخر لانه هذا الموقع يفصل تحميل 

ارجو من سيادتكم المساعده 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## helmyelaidy (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا شكرا


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس قناوى (2 يناير 2009)

شكراااااا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## طارق بويرق (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو صبرى شحاتة (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م زايد (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى
جارى التحميل
وان شاء الله نستفيد كلنا من مجهودك


----------



## Great Engineer (9 يناير 2009)

شكراً على الملف... جار التحميل..


----------



## allaedean (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا جارى التحميل


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (20 يناير 2009)

برجاء تحميله على موقع تحميل اخر وشكرا


----------



## بحر الشوووق (21 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا اخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان الحق (21 يناير 2009)

*المميز*

أشكرك على موضوع المميز


----------



## مهندس قناوى (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جيد شكرااااااااااا


----------



## المدرب نت (15 فبراير 2009)

شكراً بشمهندس يوسف
موضوع رائع و مفيد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وائل عبده (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و اكلت طيرا و تزوجت بكرا*​


----------



## م/يوسف (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود الجميلة واتمنى التقدم للمنتدى 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## زيد جبار (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## محمد الهبيان (23 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر و جزاك الله كل الخير و زادك من علمة و فضلة


----------



## وائل عبده (23 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## محمد مطرود (23 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع 
جاري التحميل
شكرا


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراعلى هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس يوسف وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.s.f (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جارى التحميل ونأمل لك التوفيق


----------



## الحمنراني (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااا*​


----------



## الحمنراني (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لقد حملة الفديو بجزء واحد ويمكن مشاهدته مباشرة دون تحميل على الربط دناه

www.horizon-engineers.com/Bearing.mpg


----------



## ايهاب1985 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## رضا الشاهد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا باشمهندس يوسف

=================


----------



## مهندس قناوى (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااا*


----------



## tshatnawi (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## engsoqrat (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جار التحميل


----------



## khaled-z (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## م/يوسف (13 يناير 2010)

*how can make life time for bearing*



م/يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام والذى يعتبر احد ركائز اطالة عمر المعدة
> وزيادة عدد ساعات التشغيل بالمعدة وهو كيف يتم تركيب bearing
> بالطريقة الصحيحة والسليمة التى تعمل على زيادة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقدم لكم جزء اخر تكملة لهذا الموضوع الذى يعتبر اهم ركائز الصيانة وهو 
how can make life time for bearing
فيديو اخر يوضح عملية التركيب الصحيحة لرولمان اللبلى
واليكم اللنك الثانى
http://filegetty.com/464009/
وليت لو ان اى احد يوجد عنده مادة علمية فى هذا الموضوع يمدنا به لكى تعم الفائدة
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## kareem moh (13 يناير 2010)

Thank for ur work


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## م/يوسف (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اليكم هذا الرابط لفيديو يوضح ايضا الطريقة الصحيحة لتركيب رولمان اللبلى
http://www.uploadoo.com/download.php...194c4870f6b9a1


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## خالدحمزة (7 مارس 2010)

_من اهمل اعملنا هى الدقة فى التجميع والعمل مع البلى مثل الطفل الصغير فكرة جيدة مشكور عليها_


----------



## عماداسماعيل (7 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا .

جاري التحميل والاطلاع *


----------



## سليمان عبد الملاك (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 مايو 2010)

تسلم يا باشا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 مايو 2010)

تسلم يا باشا بس الملف محذوف


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف العروسى (13 مايو 2010)

*www.partcommunity.com
[FONT=&quot]موقع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية و من بينها الدواليب bearing بمختلف ماركاتها : SKF,FAG...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​*


----------



## أسامة أبوخروب (14 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم
لم أجد الملف أرجو أن تحمله على موقع ال www.4shared.com
و لك الشكر


----------



## محمد العيار (15 مايو 2010)

جزيل الششششششششششششششششششششششششكر اخي العزيز


----------



## اسكندرية مدينتى (19 مايو 2010)

لم اجد اى من الفات ارجو تحميلها على 4 shared


----------



## hamdy alfors (31 يوليو 2010)

اين الملف


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك :75:


----------



## غصون العطار (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير....


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## besheer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## besheer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لكنى لم اجد شئ00000000000000000


----------



## ابراهيم الفتلاوي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسف اني الوحيد الذي يشاهد الموضوع هذا لانني لم اجده لحد الان واعجب من كلمات الشكر من الاخوة الايعني شكرهم انهم قرءو الموضوع فاين هو ارجوكم 
ملاحظة كتبت الرسالة في الساعة 30 :11


----------



## mohammadjaber (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مع الاسف الملف غير موجود


----------



## king.khadawy (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخى ولكن ارجو منك اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى نظرا لعدم استطاعة تحميله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً
ولكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## سفيان الراوي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## midofm (8 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوعبدالبارى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف غير صالح


----------



## سلامة1200 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود أرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## 4ASINO (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد تم حذف الملف ....أرجو ارسال رسالة لى برابط عليه الملف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بيت خليف (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مممممممممممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر شمعون (24 ديسمبر 2010)

تشكر كثير


----------



## م/وفاء (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## سيد عدوى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم الملف غير موجود


----------



## محمد قاسم الصبري (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا على اتاحة الفرصة


----------



## محمد قاسم الصبري (3 يناير 2011)

كيف ا دخل للبرنامج التعليمي بالصوت والصورة ، وانا لس ما شفت حاجة ، عمال ابحث بس ما فيش فائدة ، الرجاء دلوني


----------



## ليث غازي (3 يناير 2011)

ارجو ارسال الملف لي لانني بحاجة ماسه الية الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## Kamar016 (4 يناير 2011)

لم استطع التحميل. الملف غير موجود. هل يمكنك اعادة التحميل و شكرا


----------



## safety280 (4 يناير 2011)

the file that you uploaded is not available
:19:​


----------



## م/ أبوالعيون (5 يناير 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## مهندس متألق (6 يناير 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

الرابط مش موجود
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م/يوسف (30 مايو 2011)

م/يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع الهام والذى يعتبر احد ركائز اطالة عمر المعدة
> وزيادة عدد ساعات التشغيل بالمعدة وهو كيف يتم تركيب bearing
> بالطريقة الصحيحة والسليمة التى تعمل على زيادة
> ...



تم رفع الملفات مرة اخرى لتعم الفائدة المطلوبة 

وشكراااااااااااااااا

حمل من هذا اللينك

http://www.seedmoon.com/obl8vvlgy1xc

:63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## mousakorin (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 أغسطس 2011)

لم يتم إيجاد الملف
لم يتم إيجاد الملف المطلوب , عذراً للإزعاج


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 أغسطس 2011)

File Not Found


----------



## Hythamaga (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## م احمد غلاب (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااا*​


----------



## مهندس اسامه عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ج:75:جزاك الله خيرا
:20:


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (22 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## مهندس اسامه عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ارجو من لديه خبرة ومعرفة طرق استلام مضخات الحريق ان يقوم بالرد نظرآ للاهمية


----------



## مهندس اسامه عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ارجو معرفة طرق استلام مضخات الحريق


----------



## محمد احمد البدوى (23 يناير 2012)

تشكر اخى على مجهودك


----------



## JANKER (29 يناير 2012)

جهد مشكور جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## Methanex Engineer (2 فبراير 2012)

Excellent


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Methanex Engineer (4 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## المهندس5 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الغالي


----------



## لورنس بغداد (8 فبراير 2012)

مبيشتغل عندي


----------



## md beida (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك​الله​فيك وجارى التحميل​​


----------



## nofal (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سعيد معمل (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

